# trying to figure this out



## jtf2 (Aug 31, 2004)

hello.i am new to this forum.having been a long time nvidiot  ,i now have a 9800xt bb ati
when i run the find max core-the speed decreases,same with the mem.
i have a lot of air flowing thru case,and i also have a vantec card cooler,so i dont thing temps are an issue
i use xp pro sp2
it7max2 mb
2d & 3d profile tabs are disabled
when i scan for artifacts at default speeds i get artifacts right away.
this tool is great.i already have the temps reading out in mbm5
thnx for your help


----------



## sersalpha (Aug 31, 2004)

Does ATITool drop your clock speed(s) below their default? There have been some posts regarding problems with ATITool and 9800XT's, so don't lose hope just yet 

In the meantime, you should consider either need to get more agressive cooling for your card, like an Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer or a Zalman ZM80-DHP. This will allow for higher overclocks.

If ATITool isn't the problem you may want to even consider  RMA'ing your card. In any event, you shouldn't be getting artifacts at default speeds.


----------



## zealot`grr (Aug 31, 2004)

bad contact core > cooler?


----------



## jtf2 (Aug 31, 2004)

thnx for replies.i do have stock cooling right now.the default tab stays at 412\365.
i will run it later to see how low it goes when trying to find max clocks
i am waiting for the new ati3 coolers to arrive here in canada.
has anyone actually successfully rma`ed their card saying it is getting artifcats at stock speeds


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 1, 2004)

> has anyone actually successfully rma`ed their card saying it is getting artifcats at stock speeds



yep, also a friend of mine should do so but refuses to because he's afraid. the shop where he bought his card told him that it'll be send to Sapphire - and if Sapphire thinks that it itsn't their fault he'd have to pay like 30€ for "sending in an unjustified rma"


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 1, 2004)

jtf2 said:
			
		

> thnx for replies.i do have stock cooling right now.the default tab stays at 412\365.
> i will run it later to see how low it goes when trying to find max clocks
> i am waiting for the new ati3 coolers to arrive here in canada.
> has anyone actually successfully rma`ed their card saying it is getting artifcats at stock speeds



I heard in other forums some ppl put their vidcards in a microwave oven for 2-3 secs in order to kill them, and then RMA'd the cards because they didn't OC very well


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 2, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> I heard in other forums some ppl put their vidcards in a microwave oven for 2-3 secs in order to kill them, and then RMA'd the cards because they didn't OC very well


In reference to all those people who RMA video cards they broke: "You should be castrated with a wooden spoon... "- Visable-assassin of [H]forums


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 2, 2004)

The kicker is that the more expensive something is, the more incentive one has to RMA it after damaging it. I doubt that many people, including myself,  would drop several hundred dollars when push comes to shove. Still, big ticket RMA's do unfairly raise prices for "everyone else."


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 2, 2004)

sersalpha said:
			
		

> The kicker is that the more expensive something is, the more incentive one has to RMA it after damaging it. I doubt that many people, including myself,  would drop several hundred dollars when push comes to shove. Still, big ticket RMA's do unfairly raise prices for "everyone else."


Correct as well...wooden spoons would hurt i imagine tho.


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 2, 2004)

ethics are slowfly fading, huh?


----------



## jtf2 (Sep 2, 2004)

fwiw,i had to drop the core down to 390,before it would scan artifact free.
at stock settings when i tried to play doom3,i thought there was a snowstorm on mars


----------

